# pregnant cat suddenly aggressive



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

HI there hoping for some advice.. My foster kitty Chloe is approximately 6/7 weeks pregnant now as advised by our vet. I can feel the kits moving and her nipples have filled up with milk, she has licked the hair from them too.. Her tummy is swollen and very hard... Since we brought her home she has been inseparable with my ex rescue cat Bella.. they also together and she grooms Bella almost 24/7... Last night Chloe's behavior changed suddenly.. She acted like she was in heat calling and rolling around on the ground licking her privates and then she within a second turned on Bella chasing her around the house seemingly trying to kill her.. The whole house was up turned by the time I caught her.. I have separate d the cats into different sections of the house. Do you think that maybe she is due sooner? Will she stop trying to kill Bella.. Is this normal?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Queens can go into heat while pregnant...so she may just be in season again.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

I would keep them separate. Chloe is unlikely to tolerate another female around her kittens, and she should have a quiet and stress-free environment for the kittens. I'd confine her to one room with a few nesting choices and plan to keep her confined until she can be spayed and separated from the kittens.


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you yes that's what I gave done. She will be spayed once she finishes nursing im hoping she will then get along with my cat Bella again as I was painin planning on keeping her since they got along so well in the beginning. Chloe is very very needy with me this last week crying for me if I even go to the bathroom.. She still has 2 weeks to go


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

First time queens can often be unpredictable in their bahavior, with all the changes going on in their body, with kitties kicking, and hormones in flux. They really don't know what's going on. Be with her when she has her babies _as an observer_ as most cats have their kitties without any problems, but some queens are really clued out, won't clean off especially the face and nose of a new born kitten and won't chew off the umbilical cord or will go too far. I had a breeder friend once that had a queen that when she chewed off the umbilical cord, just kept on chewing and ate her kittens. That's rare, but it does happen. Occasionally, there may be a problem birthing, a breech presentation or _uterine inertia_ happen (labor stops), so have a carrier all ready to go the vet if labor goes on too long and nothing is happening and she's tiring. Stay calm and talk soothingly to your girl while she has her kitties. She may surprise you though and have them during the night if you're napping.


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you. That's what im worried about.. Her having her babies while im also or at work as I go back to work next week after Christmas holidays ?? im worried that I might miss the birth and ultimately miss being there icase I need to help break open sack, cut cord etc.. well actually my friend who runs the rescue will come over to help..


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

*asleep


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Anytime you see the words "cat" and "suddenly" in a thread it's time for a vet check. I agree with keeping them separate during this time and all though the nursing. Momma cats get very, very possessive and protective of their babies.


----------



## BellaChloe (Dec 14, 2014)

After a day or two of separating I reintroduced them both through the door and they r besties again.. I did try keeping them separate until the babies r born but they cried for each other through the door.. Must have just been a lovers tiff brought on by Chloe's hormones .. thanks for replying.. I have started a new thread guessing how long before chloe will birth feel free to take a look at that n help with ideas when she may drop.. thanks


----------

